# patel owned motel contractors not paid



## Lukester (Mar 16, 2006)

sage said:


> It's 2006, This kind of thinking, lack of global view, never ceases to amaze me! :thumbdown


Guess it's a good thing I'm not doing business globally.:thumbsup:


----------



## lxdollarsxl (Apr 13, 2006)

Glasshousebltr said:


> I only have one problem with working with Indians. Payment type......I can't seem to find a place to exchange the Goats and Chickens.:w00t:
> 
> Bob


That made me think of my second job here after moving to the states, when a hillbilly type dropped by my house, to get a price on a job he needed doing. The out come was the payment 1 goat(boer) half a hog, all packaged for freezer, 10 laying hens, 1 rooster and $200. I thought it was a good deal for 1 days work putting on siding. Thankfully he hasnt come back for anything else, i havent the room for any more animals.


----------



## mrmojo (Apr 25, 2006)

AtlanticWBConst said:


> Mike,
> 
> They are from a different culture. It's all about the money. If you do a job, they want you to do all kinds of additional work for free, since 'you're there'. When it's time to get paid, they want to negotiate the price that was already set before you started.
> UGH!!!
> .


i agree about the indians middle east whatever 
when i read that i remember a guy i worked for roofing a million years ago in buffalo ny.
he was an old italian guy i was doing a bunch of side work,he said the same thing about italians


----------



## wackman (Nov 14, 2005)

AtlanticWBConst said:


> Mike,
> 
> What we got was:
> 
> ...


That's one of the worst contracting stories I have EVER heard. That actually got me a little pissed off just imagining if someone had the nerve to try that with me. You and your partner sure have good control of your tempers because I think I would probably regret the outburst I would've had. :furious: 

WOW!!


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

wackman said:


> That's one of the worst contracting stories I have EVER heard. That actually got me a little pissed off just imagining if someone had the nerve to try that with me. You and your partner sure have good control of your tempers because I think I would probably regret the outburst I would've had. :furious:
> 
> WOW!!


Yea thats pretty screwed. Atlantic was being treated like a chump. 

I think I would have thanked him for the good story to tell the grandkids and walked off.

Bob


----------



## N.E.Bldg&Rest.LLC (Aug 18, 2005)

Glasshousebltr said:


> I only have one problem with working with Indians. Payment type......I can't seem to find a place to exchange the Goats and Chickens.:w00t:
> 
> Bob


LMAO:w00t:


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

*patels*

what i have been told is patel means "inn keeper"im sure there are alot of different meanings.in the early 80's the motel business changed in my hometown(6000 ppl,5 motels)when an indian family named patel bought a newly constructed motel here.ken and susie(lol that was the names they went by here)were very cordial and worked hard to run their business and raise their family.we did the brickwork on their motel here and never once had a problem with getting paid.in fact they moved from here and bought other motels and hotels(ramadas,stratford inns and holidays)and have called on us to work on these units.they now live in edmond oklahoma and own, i heard about 15 motels and hotels from here to okc.
my point is it is not fair to group all indian inn keepers as being cheats.i got screwed out of several thousand dollars when i built an addition to our old wal mart here.coldnt go back on wal mart because sam's brother in law owned the building,and when i tried to get my money from robson,his company said they didnt authorize any addition and wouldnt pay.the general,ernie shaw in tulsa,is the one who screwed me and two others.i have since did work for another general on the same building,and was paid every dime owed to me.its just a matter of who you are dealing with.and its a sad fact that some people would rather run out the back door with their check book,than pay the contractor.and like tscar said,i get money up front,and dont let anyone get into me for too much.when i ask for a draw,i give them a week to pay,if they havent paid,i pick up my toys and go to the next job.its amazing how fast one will pay when they see you are serious about picking up your equipment and moving on.


----------



## copusbuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

I work for some "upper class" Indians that are fine. One of them told me years ago to call her and tell the last name of any Indians I was going to work for. Patel was always a no? 

Sage, why does it suck for someone to be weary to work for a race of people that are notoriously difficult to work for. 
Why do you want to hide your head in the sand and pretend negative racial comments are untrue and outlandish?

That is what is screwing this country now...Lets pretend all is o.k. and we will be happy forever?

Reminds me of a bumper sticker I saw the other day. "Simple people make good pets" I fear that is what we are becoming...oops no emticon so cannot insert smiley face!!


----------



## sage (Feb 3, 2005)

copusbuilder said:


> I work for some "upper class" Indians that are fine. One of them told me years ago to call her and tell the last name of any Indians I was going to work for. Patel was always a no?
> 
> Sage, why does it suck for someone to be weary to work for a race of people that are notoriously difficult to work for.
> Why do you want to hide your head in the sand and pretend negative racial comments are untrue and outlandish?
> ...


You have the wrong idea of what I am getting at. My point is that negative things can be found in any race. To judge an entire race based ones interactions with individuals IS the root of racism. People should be judged as individuals. To warn all contractors of working for an entire race and calling the entire race dishonest is wrong. Would you care to be predisposed to a judgement based on where you are from, the color of your skin, your accent, your hair color, your gender, etc.

You can find good and bad in any group of people, if you find the bad first, is it right to pass judgement on the entire group?

By the way I have never been one to hide my head in the sand, on the contrary I tend to take life head on. Weary is ok, I'm weary of a lot of things to include people who say their dog doesn't bite, women with adams apples, and people who say they will gladly pay me tuesday for a hamburger today.


----------



## asbestos (Mar 22, 2006)

copusbuilder said:


> I work for some "upper class" Indians that are fine. One of them told me years ago to call her and tell the last name of any Indians I was going to work for. Patel was always a no?
> 
> Sage, why does it suck for someone to be weary to work for a race of people that are notoriously difficult to work for.
> Why do you want to hide your head in the sand and pretend negative racial comments are untrue and outlandish?
> ...


1. "A race of people" there are many different races in India. 
2. As I said there are over 1,000,000,000 peope in india if you were to meet 2000 a day it would take you Well over 600 years to meet Half of them. 
3. if you think you can judge a person by there last name:sad:


----------



## mtpgoat (Feb 24, 2006)

I live in Kentucky, and I have friends who own many hotels in Kentucky...If you are working with the Patel's of Kentucky you are working with a vast amount of hard working people. My advice would be to call down to Corbin and other areas down south off of I-75 to chain hotels....Ask for Mr. Patel. If the "family" knows it may help you.


----------



## copusbuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

asbestos said:


> take you Well over 600 years to meet Half of them.
> 3. if you think you can judge a person by there last name:sad:



I wasn't me who had the idea. It was a racist Indian women. But she was racist against her own people so that is o.k. 

I must admit you are gifted in math 


Sage, If a group of people generally act in a certain way then the group as a whole will be looked upon by others as being what they are.
Through out my life I have found the majority of Indians to be notoriously cheap. That being said I do work for some and have a good relationship so I am an open minded loving person 

Sonic has 5 burgers for two bucks on Tuesdays:jester:


----------



## wackman (Nov 14, 2005)

Like everything in life, there are many ways to look at a subject like this. I find myself seeing a least a couple of them. 

1. It's true that you _should_ judge people as individuals and in a perfect world that is certainly how it would be done.

2. It's also true that generally sterio types are somewhat based on truth.

3. If you pet a dog and that dog unexpectedly bites you does that mean you should never pet a dog again? No. Does it mean you should learn from the incident and be more wary next time you pet a dog? Yes.

4. We should all do our best to learn to swim with the sharks without being eaten. 

My girlfriend has a job that has a good deal of intercompany politcs and she has little interest in them. Sometimes she's telling me about a incident at work and I can tell someone is playing politics. I'll tell her what they're trying to do, how they're trying to do it and how to neutralize them. She is learning how to play the game and not use it to hurt others but simply protect herself from being hurt, and that is all we're doing when we avoid certain peoples business, adjust the wording/payment structure in our contracts or raise our prices based on perceived difficulty.

I personally will do work for anyone based solely on race, sex, age, or any other generalization but I have my reservations too.

I hate that it makes me feel like a racist or hypocrite but I trust my gut feelings, because they're based on experience.

Wack


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

wackman said:


> 3. If you pet a dog and that dog unexpectedly bites you does that mean you should never pet a dog again? No. Does it mean you should learn from the incident and be more wary next time you pet a dog?


Nope, not all dogs just like not all human beings. But I don't make it a habit of petting pit bulls and I don't make it a habit of wasting my time with customers who don't fit the prescribed criteria I look for in a customer either. Foreigners don't fit my criteria so I don't waste my time with them. 

R. O. I - (return on investment) - return on investment is too small to make it worth my bother.


----------



## asbestos (Mar 22, 2006)

Mike Finley said:


> Nope, not all dogs just like not all human beings. But I don't make it a habit of petting pit bulls and I don't make it a habit of wasting my time with customers who don't fit the prescribed criteria I look for in a customer either. Foreigners don't fit my criteria so I don't waste my time with them.
> 
> R. O. I - (return on investment) - return on investment is too small to make it worth my bother.


"Foreigners" Are Canadians "Foreigners" many people think they are cheap. What about blacks? jews? Finley sounds Irish. 
used to be 
"no Irish need apply" 

*You would be much better doing a project for Toyota or Honda then you would for Wal-Mart *
Wal-Mart wins by cutting you to the bone, Toyota and Honda believe that their suppliers must succeed with them.

PS Cops- yer killin' me -all like 'there cheap', oh, yeah and by the way sonic has a good deal on burgers.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

asbestos said:


> "Foreigners" Are Canadians "Foreigners" many people think they are cheap. What about blacks? jews? Finley sounds Irish.
> used to be
> "no Irish need apply"
> 
> ...


Blacks are great customers, I like Jews too. The Irish are by far the best of any to work for of course. Canadians are just Americans who live in another country.

I also like working for little people too because the materials are cheaper.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

asbestos said:


> *You would be much better doing a project for Toyota or Honda then you would for Wal-Mart *
> Wal-Mart wins by cutting you to the bone, Toyota and Honda believe that their suppliers must succeed with them.


BADA BOOM - BADA BING - give that man a prize. 

Yes, you are totally on the money with that one. Those are the customers I like and exactly why I have no desire to deal with foreigners, because they are the Wal-Marts of customers.


----------



## copusbuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

asbestos said:


> " PS Cops- yer killin' me -all like 'there cheap', oh, yeah and by the way sonic has a good deal on burgers.



Assy babie, I work for quite a few Indians. These ones are not cheap. As a race I believe they are, So lets do the math that is your specialty, 
I work for some good ones= not all are cheap.

As for the burger statement, that was in regards to a comment made by Sage.

Love and peace my brother


----------



## Fence & Deck (Jan 23, 2006)

Mike Finley said:


> Blacks are great customers, I like Jews too. The Irish are by far the best of any to work for of course. Canadians are just Americans who live in another country.
> 
> I also like working for little people too because the materials are cheaper.


I'm Jewish AND Canadian. We are NOT Americans living in another country, but that's a debate for another time.
I have worked for many many ethnic groups over the years, and I actually find Asians (Chinese and Indian) to be the easiset to work for. Often, there is a language barrier, and they do like to "cut you to the bone" but once a deal is made, I rarely have any trouble. As long as you do what you say you are going to do, when you say you are going to do it, they are your best friend.
Jewish customers are the pickiest, often looking for discounts on stupid little thing(give me a $100 off, I don't like that post cap)
Oddly, orthodox Jews are the worst.
Greek and eastern European are very difficult sometimes, wanting to renegotiate after you are done.
By far the worst are WASPS!. they never lsten to what you tell them. Even with a contract written, they lie" you promised me this" when you didn't. 
Soory I have to go. I'll continue later
Steve


----------



## copusbuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

I was born in England and became a u.S. citizen about 8 years ago. I can't stand working for most English people....they are know it all cheap asses that question everything with a sense of panic.
I don't even let them know I was born there ( I mastered the language in this country) unlike most of my fellow foreigners.
Now the busy wealthy ones are different...they don't have the time to mess with you


----------

